# (manual of primavera 5(interprise



## محمود حازم عياد (23 أبريل 2007)

هدية من العبد الفقير الى اللة عبارة عن manual لبريمافيرا 5 حيث وجدت أن كثيرا" من الزملاء يطلبونة عسى أن تتحقق الفائدة 
محمود حازم عياد

الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2492071/8f4c7517/sharing.html
جربت الرابط وسأعيد تحميلة فورا" أعتذر عن الأزعاج


----------



## محمد أحمد حجر (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم كيف يمكن تنزيل لبريمافيرا وقراءته


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 أبريل 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/file/14569143/373d73e8/Documentation.html
هذا هو الرابط أن شاء اللة وبالتوفيق 
محمود حازم


----------



## يحي الحربي (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (23 أبريل 2007)

ألف مليون شكر


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (23 أبريل 2007)

محمد أحمد حجر قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف يمكن تنزيل لبريمافيرا وقراءته


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى العزيز 
ستجد فى هذا الرابط كيفيه تنصيب البريمافيرا 5 بالتفصيل الملل
بالتوفيق
اما اذا كنت تقصد كيفيه استخدام المانيول فأرجو الأنتظار لحين تنزيل المانيول ومعرفه طريقه أستخدامه او الرد من احد الأخوه اللذين استخدموه


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (23 أبريل 2007)

محمد أحمد حجر قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف يمكن تنزيل لبريمافيرا وقراءته


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى العزيز 
ستجد فى هذا الرابط كيفيه تنصيب البريمافيرا 5 بالتفصيل الملل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38941
بالتوفيق
اما اذا كنت تقصد كيفيه استخدام المانيول فأرجو الأنتظار لحين تنزيل المانيول ومعرفه طريقه أستخدامه او الرد من احد الأخوه اللذين استخدموه


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (23 أبريل 2007)

أخى العزيز محمود 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
بعد تنزيل الملف واثناء فك الضغط يعطى رساله خطأ 
ارجو مشكور رفعه مره اخرى ولكم الشكر الجزيل
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (23 أبريل 2007)

ezeldin_morsi قال:


> أخى العزيز محمود
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> بعد تنزيل الملف واثناء فك الضغط يعطى رساله خطأ
> ارجو مشكور رفعه مره اخرى ولكم الشكر الجزيل
> وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


عفوا أخى العزيز
اعدت تنزيل الملف وتم فك ضغطه بنجاح ويحتوى على 5 ملفات بصيغه pdf 
الف الف شكر


----------



## معاد59 (23 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (23 أبريل 2007)

ezeldin_morsi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أخى العزيز
> ستجد فى هذا الرابط كيفيه تنصيب البريمافيرا 5 بالتفصيل الملل
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38941
> ...


أخى العزيز محمد 
بعد فك الضغط المجلد يحتوى على 5 ملفات بصيغه pdf هذه الصيغه تحتاج الى برنامج Adobe Acrobat Reader
وهو برنامج مجانى وهذارابط لتنزيل الأصدار السابع من هذا البرنامج 
http://linkdotnet.tucows.com/files2/AdbeRdr70_DLM_enu_full.exe


----------



## abu nouran (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## khaled_omar (26 أبريل 2007)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mo7amedsameer (26 أبريل 2007)

إلى أخي الكبير مهندس محمود حازم عياد
و الله يا باشمهندس محمود تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك
على ما لمسته منك من حسن الخلق و المعشر
و مساعدتك للغير لوجه الله
وفقك الله و زادك من العلم و نفع بك الإسلام و المسلمين


----------



## MOHAMMAD SAED AHMA (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## profx (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## mtantway2003 (12 مايو 2007)

ايه ده يامحمود
يكبير المهندسين
واللذين امنو اشد حبا لله
جمعنا الله عند حوض حبيبنا
خيركم خيركم للناس
اشتقنا لكي يامة خير الناس
والله نراه في في امثالكم


----------



## aescorc (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## naser22 (15 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## naser22 (15 مايو 2007)

انا والله مبسوطة بالمشاركة وانشاء الله نستفيد


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (6 يونيو 2007)

لو تكرمت أخي محمود الملف اليوم غير موجود وأنا محتاجه من يومين وأنا ابحث عنه


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (7 يونيو 2007)

أخي محمود ما زلت انتظر لطفك فأنا محتاج لمانيول بريمافيرا 5 العتيدة التي حصلت عليها بعد جهود مضنية


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 يونيو 2007)

الأخ عبد الرحمن 
بعد التحية 

أرجو أن ترسل لى بريدك الألكترونى حتى أرسل لك المانيول لبريمافيرا 5 وكذلك سأزودك ببعض الملفات المفيدة مثال ذلك ملف حصر ملف مستخلصات ملف أسعار وتحليل كميات 000000000الخ
أرجو لك التوفيق 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 يونيو 2007)

قرأت رسالتك أخي محمود حازم فأرجو منك ارسال هذا المنوال لبريمافيرا 5 لي ايضا لأني أعمل به وأحوال منذ فترة العثور عليه، وأشكرك شكرا جزيلا . الإيميل بتاعي هو enghaythem80***********


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 يونيو 2007)

على ******و
وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 يونيو 2007)

مشعارف هي مبتتكتبش ليه بس الإيميل بتاعي على ا ل ي هـ وو


----------



## soyaso2009 (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خبراً


----------



## sasuki (10 أكتوبر 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> الأخ عبد الرحمن
> بعد التحية
> 
> أرجو أن ترسل لى بريدك الألكترونى حتى أرسل لك المانيول لبريمافيرا 5 وكذلك سأزودك ببعض الملفات المفيدة مثال ذلك ملف حصر ملف مستخلصات ملف أسعار وتحليل كميات 000000000الخ
> ...


 
hi...here's my e-maill adress...so plz send me also Primavera V5.0 that i 

wait a lot time plz.
ah_sh_20 و على الهوتتماايل


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (1 مايو 2009)

الاستاذ محمود 
يظهر ان مدة سماحية وجود الفايل على الرابط قد انتهت 
وتظهر هذه الرسالة عند محاولة التحميل
The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## mohamed moghawry (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً علي هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## amraaawy (5 فبراير 2010)

hghhg uy uiiopi
thnxxxxxxxx


----------

